# Correct ei dosing calculator



## Puntius (20 Sep 2017)

Good day

I have been playing around with different ei fert calculators. The one I have always been using seems a bit off. On the current one I have always been using I get the following results pic attached. If adding 15gm of kn03 im apparently getting 37ppm nitrates. But on rotalabutterfly.com/nutrient-calculator.php when working out dose to reach target and I add 35ppm it says I must add 71.34grams of Kno3 to 500ml container and then dose 100ml. So please advise which calculator I can use. Looks like my one might be wrong. My plants have been growing nicely with current stats.

Please assist.

Thanks 




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Sep 2017)

I wouldn't w

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Sep 2017)

If use this one.. 
http://www.theaquatools.com/fertilization-calculator
It's the the same results as from you picture, probably the same app.. but whit the sellection "dosed directly into aquarium"..  I guess that's where you made the mistake.
If you fill in the same values as you did at the rotala site 71.34 gr kno3 and select dose with solution. 500ml - 100ml. It't the same results for 35ppm No3..


----------



## Puntius (20 Sep 2017)

zozo said:


> If use this one..
> http://www.theaquatools.com/fertilization-calculator
> It's the the same results as from you picture, probably the same app.. but whit the sellection "dosed directly into aquarium"..  I guess that's where you made the mistake.
> If you fill in the same values as you did at the rotala site 71.34 gr kno3 and select dose with solution. 500ml - 100ml. It't the same results for 35ppm No3..


All good but, see what results I got with my first pic. It tells me if I add 15gm kno3 I get 36.7 ppm no3. That is where my issues lies  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Sep 2017)

Yes if you dose 15 gram kno3 directly into a 250L aquarium you get 36.7 ppm no3 that's what it says in your pic and what the aqua tools calculator results are. 
And as far is my calculator compair wizard goes, the aquatools calculator is correct so far..

The calculator in your pic likely also is calculating dosing directly into a 250L aquarium and not via 500ml solution.


----------



## Puntius (20 Sep 2017)

zozo said:


> Yes if you dose 15 gram kno3 directly into a 250L aquarium you get 36.7 ppm no3 that's what it says in your pic and what the aqua tools calculator results are.
> And as far is my calculator compair wizard goes, the aquatools calculator is correct so far..
> 
> The calculator in your pic likely also is calculating dosing directly into a 250L aquarium and not via 500ml solution.


No that is not the case you dose 100 ml a day for 5 days. But yeah a bit confused here.. @cegg4048 any input from your side... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Sep 2017)

Puntius said:


> But yeah a bit confused here..


A bit? More likely a lot, i completely lost you here.. No idea where you are going? Sorry.. I clearly even without glasses read in your picture - 
"You are adding following to your aquarium (PPM)"   Anyway if it says anywhere beyond what the picture shows it should be in 100ml solution, than this one is obviously the wrong calculator you shouldn't use.


----------



## Puntius (20 Sep 2017)

zozo said:


> A bit? More likely a lot, i completely lost you here.. No idea where you are going? Sorry.. I clearly even without glasses read in your picture -
> "You are adding following to your aquarium (PPM)"   Anyway if it says anywhere beyond what the picture shows it should be in 100ml solution, than this one is obviously the wrong calculator you shouldn't use.


I have had very successful planted tanks. And also currently running stunning planted 4 foot tank. So no im not confused. Just the calculators that's stuffing around. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Sep 2017)

I'm a lot confused, because i don't see the error you are refering too.. Both are correct with the difference Pic1 is in a solution Pic2 directly into the aquarium.


----------



## Puntius (20 Sep 2017)

On the calc i used you throw 15gm into a 500ml water and you then dose 100ml x5 days. But anyway not sure if the calc I have been using for years actually give lower ppm. Just imagine if im actually dosing correctly with 71gm that it will actually give me 36ppm...per week... 15 grams like gives me 7ppm for the week... As per my calc

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Sep 2017)

Yes still is correct..



Per 100ml you add 7.4 ppm n03.. Each day 100ml == 5x 7.4 = 37 total end of the week

With the 71 grams kno3 you would need 100ml only once a week for 35 ppm or 20ml a day for 5 days.


----------



## Puntius (20 Sep 2017)

Awesome thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (20 Sep 2017)

I've came across this issue before especially with R Butterfly. I think it came down to aiming for slightly different values plus dosing was recommended for 2 to 4 days. That's a good one @zozo linked, never seen that one before plus the one on James Planted Tank is simple enough and straight forward to use.


----------

